# Sending Contacts in Address book Via Bluetooth Vcard



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi all, I recently purchased a new car that has a built in bluetooth speaker phone. I would like to send the contacts on my iphone onto my car's address book. The address book in the car can accept vcards via bluetooth. It looks like we can't send vcards in iphone. Is there any kind of work around anyone is aware of?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnteeee (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi
There is an app for that !!
But seriously go to app store and look for "beamME" lite which is also free.
There is a "Pro" version but not too many advantages.
Hope the above is helpful

John


----------

